# Dairy Goat Showing



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm prepping for my first dairy goat show. It's this October. :leap:
Anyways, I've never showed goats before, so I have pretty much no clue about anything..... so get ready for a boat load of questions 

Do I need to bring bedding?

What kind of clippers do you use for the udders, and where did you get them?

Do I need health certificates for in state shows? The rules only mentioned out of state showers.

Do I need to bring water? I've read that goats on well water might reject city water...

Where exactly do you sleep? Car? Trailer? Barn??

I need to bring food, right? 

Do they usually have a milking parlor? Or do I need to be prepared to milk without it? Should I make a collapsible milking stand?

What should I bring in terms of meds? 

Do I need to do anything about heat on the way there or at the fair? 

I guess I should bring bug repellent? Are the flies usually bad?

This show doesn't do Nigerians :faint: I am outraged! :GAAH: I know nothing is going to change this show, but is there anything I can do to try and get NDs at this show in the future?

I think I'm going to have to put her in the back of dad's truck to transport to the show. I'm going to put bedding in and cattle panels up on the sides. And I'm going to try and leave as early as possible to escape the heat. Would that be okay? It's only a 30-45 min drive.

White clothes. Where do you get yours? Do the pants have to be white also? Any other clothing requirements?

Okay, I think that's all for now  
TIA!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Do I need to bring bedding?*

Generally, the show host provides first bedding and you provide the rest. Make sure you know if there are any bedding restrictions - for example, some only allow straw as bedding, some allow you to put a layer of shavings or pelleted bedding under the straw.

*What kind of clippers do you use for the udders, and where did you get them?*

I'm guessing since it's in October it's a "fuzzy show" so you'll only need to do a dairy clip? You'll want to trim up the hair around the hooves and make a nice clean line, and shave the inside of the ears and shave off the beard as well. I have a pair of WAHL Stable Pro's, the Oster A5's are also a good choice. Use a #10 blade for the body/legs/escutcheon/feet and a #30 blade for udders and inside the ears. Some people use shaving cream and a razor for the udder, too. It's easier to trim the udder when it's full, so plan to do it before milking. I also have a pair of the WAHL Pocket Pro little battery operated trimmers that I use for inside the ears and around the feet - it really makes a nice clean line.

*Do I need health certificates for in state shows? The rules only mentioned out of state showers.*

I'm not sure about NC laws, but typically, yes, you'll need a health certificate stating the vet has certified the animals are free of any communicable diseases with the tattoo numbers of the animal on it. They'll use this at check-in to verify that you are bringing the correct animals and won't allow an animal on the grounds that's not on the health papers.

*Do I need to bring water? I've read that goats on well water might reject city water...*

You can... I use a portable RV filter that attaches to a hose, you can find them at Wal*Mart. It's a blue cylinder about a foot long. You attach it between the hydrant and the hose. My goats are on well water here but they don't have any problems drinking water at shows as long as I filter it first. 
*
Where exactly do you sleep? Car? Trailer? Barn??*

Wherever you want! We have cots that we set up in our tack pen... though I usually wind up just throwing a sleeping bag in one of the goat pens and sleeping with them. I like sleeping in the barn, for me it's part of the whole show experience... but you might be more comfy in your trailer.

*I need to bring food, right?*

It's a good idea to bring stuff - fair/show food is pricey. Some places allow you to bring a crock pot or a hot plate, some don't - check the rules.

*Do they usually have a milking parlor? Or do I need to be prepared to milk without it? Should I make a collapsible milking stand?*

Typically there is no parlor (of if there is, it's for the cows) so be prepared to milk without one. A portable milking stand is a good idea. The grounds will typically have an assigned area to dump the milk, check to make sure.

*What should I bring in terms of meds? *

I take B Complex, Probiotics, Nutridrench, and VetRX. It's a good idea to get a tote or something that you can use as your show box to store a bunch of stuff in. Don't forget some human first-aid supplies, too.

*Do I need to do anything about heat on the way there or at the fair? *

Not unless you're doing a full body clip, or if your barn at home is heated. If you do a full body clip, I'd get some goat coats just in case. Overnight will be kind of cool, especially if you are in the typical fairground open-barn.

*I guess I should bring bug repellent? Are the flies usually bad?*

It's a good idea to toss a bottle of fly spray in your show box. In October I don't think they flies will be much of a problem, but it's always better to have it and not need it than to not have it and wish you did!

*This show doesn't do Nigerians I am outraged! I know nothing is going to change this show, but is there anything I can do to try and get NDs at this show in the future?*

Is it an ADGA sanctioned show? I know that there needs to be a certain number of each breed entered to have its own class, (10 or 12 I think?) and I *think* there has to be that many a few years in a row, too. Is there an All Other Purebreds class? If so, you can enter the ND's under that class. The best thing you can do to get them at the show in the future, and for them to have their own class, is to convince other ND breeders in your area to attend the show as well.

*I think I'm going to have to put her in the back of dad's truck to transport to the show. I'm going to put bedding in and cattle panels up on the sides. And I'm going to try and leave as early as possible to escape the heat. Would that be okay? It's only a 30-45 min drive.*

That'll work perfectly! We transport ours in a "box" Dad made to fit inside his utility trailer. It's nothing fancy, but it works just fine. We've traveled two hours away using it.

*White clothes. Where do you get yours? Do the pants have to be white also? Any other clothing requirements?*

I made my white skirt and got my white polo at Walmart, but you should be able to find white pants in the paint aisle at Home Depo or Lowe's. If you have a scrubs or uniforms place nearby you should be able to find them there, too. All white is strongly preferred, although technically, according to the ADGA guidebook, khaki and black bottoms are acceptable.

Most of all, just go, meet new goatie people, and have lots of fun!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you! Very helpful


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Very neat! Good luck! I may attempt showing in a couple years


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, it's also a good idea to clip a week or two before the show, with the exception of the udder, just in case there are any oopsie spots - that will give it time to grow back and blend in better.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, will do.

Thanks, TelyuFarm!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Following! 

How much do you pay for vet health checks? 

Is it acceptable to have treats in your pocket during a show?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've been wondering about the health check too 

I would never bring treats into a ring, though it's probably not against the rules. My goats go crazy if they smell treats, jump on me, bite me, eat my pockets, whatever :lol: Not behavior I want in a show


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm probably going to attend and participate in my first show in October too. The only drawback is that the show requires the animals to stay for 5 nights. But I think I'm just going to jump in with both feet, what the heck.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I'm probably going to attend and participate in my first show in October too. The only drawback is that the show requires the animals to stay for 5 nights. But I think I'm just going to jump in with both feet, what the heck.


 My goats have to stay on the fairgrounds for a week, and no one is allowed to sleep in the stalls with their animals! I'm kind of nervous leaving my goats in a strange place, but if I agree with you - if I'm going to show, I've got to get over it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think mine have to stay for three nights, maybe only two. I guess I should count myself lucky!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I am going to my first overnight ADGA show in a couple of weeks, would it be possible for an experienced show person to put together a check list of things to bring to the show? I am sure that I will forget something! Suzanne, I hope you don't mind me posting this here!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Milk stand
Milk bucket
Leashes
Show collars
Hoof trimmers
Baby wipes
Water bucket(s)
Something to seperate babies with like a dog kennel
Bunjee cords/rope
Shovel/pitchfork
Chairs
Pen and paper to write judges notes or contact info on
Your herd book!
Check everyone's tattoos/ if not readable you may need to re tattoo and send in papers to show its been done
Tarp ( you may want to cover the stall in inclement weather)
Extension cord
Clippers for touch ups/ udder clips
Snacks for you!
Hay
Grain
Secure containers for food!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Every show is a little bit different. We only have one where we do overnights and we sleep in a tent. But we're odd. Most folks seem to have RVs or camper trailers.

All of our fairs provide bedding for free and at the one where we stay we can also purchase hay. It's good to bring your own wheelbarrow to haul with, but our first few years we just borrowed someone else's.

My goats have never had a problem adjusting to the water at the various campgrounds, but I know some folks bring ACV or Gatorade to mask the taste "in case".

We find that we prefer to have all our clipping completely done before we ever leave for a show. However, we always bring all our trimming and washing gear with us in case we suddenly notice a boo-boo. We've also had big goats pee on little goats (ugh!) and thus baths were needed!

We always bring a cooler of snacks and sandwiches, etc. And then bring a little cash for one fair treat somewhere along the way. (Hey, you deserve some fried dough after all that hard work!)

We watch for "whites" all year long. White pants are nice, but Khaki is allowed and that's what we prefer. Change into your whites about 20 minutes before the show.

Any questions you have about bedding, accommodations, hay availability, etc you should be able to ask the show committee. They're usually really nice about letting you know what to expect.

Ah, and if you have Nigerians make sure you do have an extra cage. They CAN escape from some of the pens. (My friend had a whole herd escape...)


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I finally got everyone enrolled and it took a bit of paperwork. I had to have a Seasonal Pass. To get that, I needed a Premises I.D., and a Self Inspection Certificate all from the Arizona Department of Agriculture. I just spent the night with my mother in Phoenix, and drove over to the office and spent the morning there filling out paperwork. Then I went to the State Fairgrounds and that took a second to sign up the girls. Getting everything from the Dept of Ag was definitely the time consumer.

I shaved everyone. I called the breeder I got my first goats from, one of which was the quads dam, and she gave me tips. It's still warm enough here that I went against the grain for trimming. I think for spring shows I'll get a guard and not clip quite as short, depending on weather. It was a two person job for me. Those girls lost their minds while I was clipping them, you'd have thought I was hand plucking them, little stinkers.

I'll be anxious to see how you guys do at your shows!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I sadly decided not to show this year  My doe got parasites and lost too much weight, so I dried her off. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I sadly decided not to show this year  My doe got parasites and lost too much weight, so I dried her off.
> 
> Good luck to you!


Gosh, that's too bad! I hope she's feeling better and in better condition.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Is the show you are attending the NC State Fair?

If so, I can answer most of your questions.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's a lot better, and has gained condition really well. I probably could have shown her but I just couldn't take the chance when the deadline came around  I'll probably show her next year.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Is the show you are attending the NC State Fair?
> 
> If so, I can answer most of your questions.


Not sure who you're asking, but I was going to go to the Dixie Classic.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I just saw the comment about he show not having Nigerians, so it must be the Dixie Classic not the NC State Fair.
You should come to the NC State Fair.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Not sure who you're asking, but I was going to go to the Dixie Classic.


I think you and I are typing at the same time.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep  I think we posted at the same time... I'll definitely keep the NC State Fair in mind!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

And we once again posted at the same time :lol:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

You are a youth right?

You know the NC State Fair will pay you mileage just to bring your animals. From your county seat to Raleigh $.30 per mile per animal for up to 15 animals.

No entry fees for youth exhibitors in youth show 
No pen fees for youths.

Premiums $50 for 1st place down to $25 for 10 place.

And you can show in the youth show and then show in the open show as well.

We pay for our hay for the entire year on our check from the NC State Fair.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, youth. Thanks for all the info! It certainly would be profitable to show there


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Yep, youth. Thanks for all the info! It certainly would be profitable to show there


It's the only profitable show in NC
And we don't get mileage because we live in Wake County
We try to have 2 in each age class in youth and open show
And 2 dairy herds in the open show
That's 350 for 1st and 100 for 10th
Last year in open show out dairy herds were 3rd and 6th
We will take dry does 
We usually get around $1500 to $2000
This one farm in the mountains used to make about $12,000 when all 3 of their kids were younger 
The Star Fair pays the freight here


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good grief :-o I will totally be showing there!!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> It's the only profitable show in NC
> And we don't get mileage because we live in Wake County
> We try to have 2 in each age class in youth and open show
> And 2 dairy herds in the open show
> ...


 WOW! Now I wish that I could move to NC!! My state fair (virginia) is definitely not that great with their premiums.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

This is from the 2014 NC State Fair.
My daughter Rachel's doe Zamia was Grand Champion in the Youth Show and won the Champion Challenge in the Open Show for Best of Breed.
You can see how we do our tent, we get an extra pen for the tent an for our tack.
We do a display in our area.
The last picture is Rachel showing Cocoa in Showmanship. She finished 3rd in her class. They pay a premium for that too. I made a deal with Rachel that if she finished in the top 5 (there were about 15 kids) that I would match the premium.


----------

